# Checking in bags on Greyhound w/ print at home ticket



## BCL

So I'm doing an overnight with the family to Reno on the Zephyr. I was thinking of taking an Amtrak bus and CC back to the Bay Area with AGR points, but thought of maybe using another bus service. Greyhound was an adult $13 web-only fare Reno-San Francisco (I am not getting off in that part of Oakland at night) which sounded good, so I booked two adults and one child for less than $39 including the booking fee.

I have never taken a scheduled Greyhound bus before. The closest was when we chartered several Greyhound buses for a HS trip.

So I'm confused as to what it means to check in a bag. We're taking a standard airline size carry-on but that might not fit. I also see some strange rule that there's no checked baggage for "electronic ticket" passengers who have a print at home ticket with a specific date/time, but then goes on to say that baggage service is handled by the passenger.

I'm not sure if there needs to be anything more than my name/address on the luggage, or I need to get a tag from an agent or baggage handler. Their website mentions finding out about the policies at the station.

I realize that Greyhound can be an adventure, but I'm willing to try anything once. The time I rode Megabus it went smoothly, although it tends to be self selective with passengers with Internet/printer access. I read stories about drug deals, recent prison releases, and mentally ill passengers. It can't be that bad, could it?


----------



## SubwayNut

Airline sized carry-ons will need to go under the Greyhound bus. I assume these bags normally ride underneath Amtrak buses? *Generally *(on the east coast and on a few other lines, at least this often isn't normally enforced) you will need to wait in line at the ticket counter, show your eTickets (to avoid the online ticketing fee)hold a reservation and pay cash at your local 7-11 next time, it's the cheapest option) and the agent will weigh and then tag each bag with your route and destination. Then *you will take the bags back*, generally place them in line to hold your spot at the boarding gate (varies depending upon station), sit down nearby, wait for your bus to be called get in line with your bags and walk them out curbside where the driver (and station attendants at busier stations) will grab your bags and load them underneath the bus. If you were transferring buses you would have to retrieve your bags yourself and move them to your new boarding line before rechecking your bags curbside at the next bus.

I think the best analogy to Greyhound's luggage policy is how gate check/valet bags work on airlines when you end up on Baby Jets or Turboprops that don't have large enough overhead bins for a standard carry-on.


----------



## BCL

SubwayNut said:


> Airline sized carry-ons will need to go under the Greyhound bus. I assume these bags normally ride underneath Amtrak buses? *Generally *(on the east coast and on a few other lines, at least this often isn't normally enforced) you will need to wait in line at the ticket counter, show your eTickets (to avoid the online ticketing fee)hold a reservation and pay cash at your local 7-11 next time, it's the cheapest option) and the agent will weigh and then tag each bag with your route and destination. Then *you will take the bags back*, generally place them in line to hold your spot at the boarding gate (varies depending upon station), sit down nearby, wait for your bus to be called get in line with your bags and walk them out curbside where the driver (and station attendants at busier stations) will grab your bags and load them underneath the bus. If you were transferring buses you would have to retrieve your bags yourself and move them to your new boarding line before rechecking your bags curbside at the next bus.
> 
> I think the best analogy to Greyhound's luggage policy is how gate check/valet bags work on airlines when you end up on Baby Jets or Turboprops that don't have large enough overhead bins for a standard carry-on.



I'm getting really confused because I may have too much information. I looked at these parts of the Greyhound website and can't make any sense out of it:



> https://www.greyhound.com/en/ticketsandtravel/etickets.aspx
> 
> *Print at Home Baggage Information*
> 
> Check with customer service when you arrive at the terminal for information on checking your baggage. Greyhound baggage restrictions apply.
> 
> https://www.greyhound.com/en/ticketsandtravel/baggageinformation.aspx
> 
> At Greyhound, passengers are responsible for transferring their own bags. Baggage assistance is available upon request. Special handling ID tags are available for customers that need help with their luggage, such as elderly passengers, customers with disabilities or adults traveling with small children.
> 
> Be sure that all checked bags have a claim check AND an identification tag. You must get both of these at the ticket counter prior to boarding. Please make sure your bags are properly tagged inside and out.
> 
> Take your baggage to the bus and give it to the baggage handler who will load the baggage underneath the bus. You are in charge of picking up your bags next to the bus at each transfer location and taking them to your connecting bus.



However, what really confuses me is that I found their service manual information on baggage:



> http://extranet.greyhound.com/revsup/pfsm/baggage.html
> 
> *EXCEPTION 2: ELECTRONIC TICKETS:* No baggage will be checked for travel with an electronic ticket. An electronic ticket is defined as a ticket that is printed off a personal computer and is valid only on a specific day on specific routes published on Greyhound's website, www.greyhound.com; Transcor or ARC electronic tickets are not subject to this exception. All baggage, excluding carry-on baggage, will be transported in the baggage compartments. Passenger will be responsible for claiming baggage at destination and for rechecking baggage at transfer points. All baggage must have an I.D. tag inside and attached outside. CARRIERS ARE NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR LOST, DAMAGED OR MISPLACED BAGGAGE.



Maybe I'm reading too much into this, because it sounds kind of absurd that they change the baggage rules if you purchase an advanced purchase fare with a ticket you print yourself.

I do understand that the passenger is responsible for most movement of the luggage up to the point where it's loaded onto the bus, save someone incapable of doing so or who might be traveling with small children. I think we might qualify as the latter, but I really don't need help so I won't bother. However, the way it's tagged and this blurb in the service manual that there is no checked baggage with an "electronic ticket" is confusing me to no end.


----------



## pianocat

I understand your confusion! Last Christmas when I took Greyhound from Evv to Stl I walked in the station with an e-ticket but went directly to the counter to see if I needed to do anything else before loading. He took my e-ticket, and I can't tell you exactly WHAT he did, but it became a more 'ticket-like' document than a printed out page from my computer. This i presented to the driver who loaded my bag under the bus right away. Ironically, just 3 hours ago I did another Greyhound booking online for my Stl-Evv leg on New Year's Eve. Also, this time, printed out an e-ticket. I plan to get to STL and head to the Greyhound desk to ask same info. as last year, and if they don't turn it into a 'ticket', like before I'll definitely be asking about that little tidbit you found in their rules about the luggage. Try checking at the desk...it worked last year for me! [Also, not sure you have suffered the same issue with printing their e-tickets, but almost 1/4 of the right side of the page doesn't fit on the normal size page. Fortunately, the bar code and equivalent info. DOES show up on the left hand side adequately. I doubt it's my printer, because I have a new model from last year - and it did the very same thing today]


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I live in Reno, so I've ridden this route many, many times. On this route, they mostly use the new (2010-2013) D4505s with very painful seating. Prepare something to sit on and pad out the pain, which comes from the sagging seats, otherwise they're good buses.

If you get an older (2006) white D4505, ex-Americanos, it will have much better seating but it won't have Wi-Fi or outlets.

First of all, don't use Print at Home, it sucks. You've got to use Will Call. The way you do Will Call is that you pick up the ticket at the ticket desk in Reno after paying for it on the Internet. While you are picking up the ticket, you can weigh, check, and tag your bags. Then you take your bags with you to the line for boarding. If it's a local to SFD, that's Gate 3. Express to SFD is Gate 4. Gates 1 and 2 are for SLC/DEN, the latter has double-gate boarding.

You place your bags in the line and you wait for the driver to open the door. This'll be about 5-10 minutes before departure. When he opens the door, he'll announce boarding and you take out your ticket. Show it to the driver and give your bags to the baggage handler. Do not attempt to load baggage into the bus. Just hand your bags to him and go onboard.

You need credit card and ID.

The driver will probably delay departure by 5-20 minutes because RNO-SFD is always on-time and over-padded. Same thing with all the Reno routes, they're always on time.

You have to book early to get the lowest fares. You can get a $4 fare if you book early enough. Here's an explanation of all Greyhound fares: http://extranet.greyhound.com/Revsup/pfsm/pageset.html.

Now that D4505 kicks the arse of the TD925s that Megabus use, but its seating is horrible. Greyhound spec'd the wrong seats for the D4505 and they're actually expensive seats. I'm highly pissed at Greyhound right now for this major blunder. Also, some of the seats have much more legroom than others, the legroom all varies.

I have hundreds of D4505 pics here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157645568405286/.

If you get a 1M86DMHA D4505, Greyhound #86300-86407, that series sometimes has regen failures when the engine will blow black smoke out the back and then break down unless the driver is skilled enough to get it to its destination without a breakdown. I've never seen it happen, but I've heard about it. I personally like the 1M86DMHA more than the 1M86DMBA, which has a louder engine. The "H" is a Detroit and the "B" is a Cummins.


----------



## BCL

Swadian Hardcore said:


> First of all, don't use Print at Home, it sucks. You've got to use Will Call. The way you do Will Call is that you pick up the ticket at the ticket desk in Reno after paying for it on the Internet. While you are picking up the ticket, you can weigh, check, and tag your bags. Then you take your bags with you to the line for boarding. If it's a local to SFD, that's Gate 3. Express to SFD is Gate 4. Gates 1 and 2 are for SLC/DEN, the latter has double-gate boarding.
> 
> You place your bags in the line and you wait for the driver to open the door. This'll be about 5-10 minutes before departure. When he opens the door, he'll announce boarding and you take out your ticket. Show it to the driver and give your bags to the baggage handler. Do not attempt to load baggage into the bus. Just hand your bags to him and go onboard.
> 
> You need credit card and ID.
> 
> The driver will probably delay departure by 5-20 minutes because RNO-SFD is always on-time and over-padded. Same thing with all the Reno routes, they're always on time.


It's probably too late now as I already printed it out, and I don't think will call is an option unless I'm willing to pay a fee for it now. What's the issue with Print at Home? Am I screwed when it comes to checking in and weighing my bag (I'm kind of confused by the service manual since what I read makes no sense), or does that mean I still need to get in line to do that, and it was a waste of my time and paper since I would have been in line anyways?

We're on an 8311 and the routing is Reno-Sac-Oakland-SF. I think this is an express. At least there's an E on the schedule. The buses without an E seem to stop in Colfax, Roseville, and Suisun City.

http://extranet.greyhound.com/revsup/schedules/pdf/540.pdf


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

If you already printed it out, it should be fine. It's just that Print at Home tickets cannot be printed out at the terminal.

In that case, just go to the ticket desk at the terminal with your Print at Home tickets and you can check your bags that way. You still must have ID and credit card. Weigh, tag, and go to Gate 4. 8311 goes out of Gate 4 because it's an Express.

8311 is a good run. The driver might make an extra stop at Colfax for a smoke break, if he is a smoker himself. Just sit on something and the Blue D4505 will be fine. It's an Express so the White D4505 is even less likely. There's 132 Blue D4505s and only 6 White D4505s out here. I've ridden some bad nuts though, #86535 and #86544. #86544 is the worst blue Greyhound I've ridden. It was clean but it had a very loud engine and computer problems. Best D4505 I've taken would be #86397 or #86550. Both rode well.

I've never taken a White D4505, only seen them. They actually do have Wi-Fi, my mistake.

Don't expect good service from guys at the stations. They're hit-and-miss at best. The Food Service guys at SAC are friendly, though. The drivers are always good here except for Loewy, who's a rookie.

I'm taking 8309 to San Francisco on Friday. Then 6725 to Los Angeles on Saturday.

Don't try to fit anything big into the D4505, their parcel racks are only 10" tall.


----------



## BCL

Swadian Hardcore said:


> If you already printed it out, it should be fine. It's just that Print at Home tickets cannot be printed out at the terminal.
> 
> In that case, just go to the ticket desk at the terminal with your Print at Home tickets and you can check your bags that way. You still must have ID and credit card. Weigh, tag, and go to Gate 4. 8311 goes out of Gate 4 because it's an Express.
> 
> 8311 is a good run. The driver might make an extra stop at Colfax for a smoke break, if he is a smoker himself. Just sit on something and the Blue D4505 will be fine. It's an Express so the White D4505 is even less likely. There's 132 Blue D4505s and only 6 White D4505s out here. I've ridden some bad nuts though, #86535 and #86544. #86544 is the worst blue Greyhound I've ridden. It was clean but it had a very loud engine and computer problems. Best D4505 I've taken would be #86397 or #86550. Both rode well.


There's a scheduled 45 minute stop for Sac. I looked up the location, and I think it's close to the McDonald's off of I-5, but I don't think they stop there.

So I'll have no issues checking in my bag? I got thrown for a loop when I saw the service manual section on "electronic tickets" since that sound like what I have. I also make no sense to me since I had the option at the same price to get them at will call.

I also don't get the warning about "duplication" being prosecuted. I'm not exactly sure what law would be broken for making duplicate copies of an e-ticket as long as there's no fraud involved (like resale). I basically saved to a PDF and printed off of that. It also came out as 5 pages even though 2 are blank. I basically didn't print those blank pages. I'm wondering if those would have used up paper if I printed directly.

I also tried calling the Reno bus station, and nobody answered after at least 10 rings each time.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Don't try calling any Greyhound station. They will never answer the phone. I don't know what happened. Maybe something's broken or maybe every single Greyhound station employee is too lazy to pick it up. After all, Greyhound station employees generally suck.

Crazy thing is, I've seen the guy at the ticket desk picking up the phone and talking about tickets multiple times, but they never answer when I call or when anyone I know calls. Ugh, shaking my head.

Yeah, there's a long stop at Sacramento. That's at the terminal on Richards. They don't stop at McDonald's; there's no meal stop on this route but they have Food Services at Sacramento which is one of the best Food Services that Greyhound has. But the Sacramento security guards and ticket agents are just UGH! Reno station guys are better than Sacramento, San Francisco and Oakland are OK.

It's really not that complicated once you get your bags tagged and don't have to deal with the station employees anymore. From there it's just a few hours to SAC, hop off, stroll around, get back on, a few more hours to SFD, and you're done. When the bus is actually in motion, it's surprisingly uneventful. That 45 minutes in SAC sucks, though. Oh yeah, SAC has clean restrooms and the buses have clean lavatories, RNO and SFD have not-so-clean restrooms, though not full-blown filthy either (but definitely not clean). Using the lavatory while in motion, though, isn't a good idea.

If you have kids and want more room, grab the seat right across from the wheelchair lift, I think the 5th or 6th row, right side. Those have tons of room. Front has the least room. Sitting at the front is fun but not comfortable. When I was a kid, I would love the front seat though, and I still do, as you can see in those photos.

I'm just really sick and tired of the D4505 and I wish I could ride something else. Lots of people like it, but I don't like those painful seats, ugh.


----------



## BCL

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Don't try calling any Greyhound station. They will never answer the phone. I don't know what happened. Maybe something's broken or maybe every single Greyhound station employee is too lazy to pick it up. After all, Greyhound station employees generally suck.
> 
> Crazy thing is, I've seen the guy at the ticket desk picking up the phone and talking about tickets multiple times, but they never answer when I call or when anyone I know calls. Ugh, shaking my head.
> 
> Yeah, there's a long stop at Sacramento. That's at the terminal on Richards. They don't stop at McDonald's; there's no meal stop on this route but they have Food Services at Sacramento which is one of the best Food Services that Greyhound has. But the Sacramento security guards and ticket agents are just UGH! Reno station guys are better than Sacramento, San Francisco and Oakland are OK.
> 
> It's really not that complicated once you get your bags tagged and don't have to deal with the station employees anymore. From there it's just a few hours to SAC, hop off, stroll around, get back on, a few more hours to SFD, and you're done. When the bus is actually in motion, it's surprisingly uneventful. That 45 minutes in SAC sucks, though. Oh yeah, SAC has clean restrooms and the buses have clean lavatories, RNO and SFD have not-so-clean restrooms, though not full-blown filthy either (but definitely not clean). Using the lavatory while in motion, though, isn't a good idea.
> 
> If you have kids and want more room, grab the seat right across from the wheelchair lift, I think the 5th or 6th row, right side. Those have tons of room. Front has the least room. Sitting at the front is fun but not comfortable. When I was a kid, I would love the front seat though, and I still do, as you can see in those photos.
> 
> I'm just really sick and tired of the D4505 and I wish I could ride something else. Lots of people like it, but I don't like those painful seats, ugh.


Thanks for the advice. However, maybe one more thing. I noticed a "boarding number" on my print at home ticket. Does this mean anything at all? I found only one image of one of these things, from someone who thought he could improve on the design. I think this guy got one of the $1 fares that compete with Megabus, His suggestion (in 2011) looks a lot like the current Amtrak print at home eTicket.







http://cargocollective.com/kevinkan/Greyhound-Redesign

He doesn't seem to understand why the bar code is printed twice. It's typically because some people fold them across the bar code and the toner might start cracking or the bar code becomes unreadable (even with redundancy).


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I think the barcode is printed twice because, when printed on Greyhound ticket stock, the driver is supposed to rip off one segment with a barcode, leaving the other segment with another barcode for the passenger to keep. That's what I think, but it may not be correct.

I've seen the boarding number but I'm equally puzzled as to what they use it for. I've never seen it put to actual use when boarding. I do know that NBTA 0043 stands for Greyhound in their alliance, National Bus Traffic Association.


----------



## BCL

Swadian Hardcore said:


> I think the barcode is printed twice because, when printed on Greyhound ticket stock, the driver is supposed to rip off one segment with a barcode, leaving the other segment with another barcode for the passenger to keep. That's what I think, but it may not be correct.
> 
> I've seen the boarding number but I'm equally puzzled as to what they use it for. I've never seen it put to actual use when boarding. I do know that NBTA 0043 stands for Greyhound in their alliance, National Bus Traffic Association.


I've used a lot of self-print tickets. The first was in 2000 when I went to see Cirque du Soleil's Dralion in San Francisco. I'd never heard of printing a ticket on a sheet of printer paper before. I was actually freaked out because I wasn't able to print them, but their customer service (in Quebec) was very helpful and emailed a replacement PDF. Airlines were still mostly issuing hard tickets at the time. Many of these have bar codes printed two ways. I may be off about toner cracking, but I now get that maybe this is to deal with printer errors like dead lines (which I've seen with Amtrak tickets). If you've got dead lines but print in two perpendicular directions, one of them should still be readable. I've seen this with TicketMaster and Live Nation tickets, so I assume this is typical. I used those before and the eTicket was always handed to me intact, or at the most stamped as valid.
That's my explanation and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

So it's for printer errors? Then that "redesign" really sucks, it only has one bar code! Also, the boarding number is useless and should be removed to avoid confusing passengers.


----------



## Train2104

Swadian Hardcore said:


> I've seen the boarding number but I'm equally puzzled as to what they use it for. I've never seen it put to actual use when boarding. I do know that NBTA 0043 stands for Greyhound in their alliance, National Bus Traffic Association.


I've taken Greyhound back and forth PGH-NYC a few times for school - the boarding number is what they are supposed to use to designate some form of boarding order. When I left out of the Port Authority they were actually used - an employee called out "Boarding 1-10" and let those passengers on, and so on.

In Pittsburgh there are signs for the various groups, but nobody uses them and everyone just boards off a long line. (heck, I was group 4 and I got the last seat on a doubled-up run a few days ago with 25+ passengers in line behind me)

I don't think the boarding numbers mean anything for non-"express" runs, but I've never taken one of those before.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I've never seen boarding numbers being used and I've ridden Expresses and non-Expresses. Maybe they use them in the East, maybe the West does things differently. We sure do have different equipment. Hard-pressed finding a D4505 in the East.


----------



## rickycourtney

Greyhound's print at home tickets are a hot mess. You can't reprint them at the station, they don't save any time if you need to "check" luggage and the design is pretty ugly. But from experience, they work. You just hand it over and step aboard.

Checking in at the counter is mostly about registering your bag with Greyhound so they can make sure your bag gets pulled off when you get off the bus. It's a flawed system, but that's a discussion for another time.

While Greyhound gives you time to eat in Sacramento, you're stuck getting good at the stations cafe, since there's no place to eat in that neighborhood. Think of it like being stuck on an Amtrak train, you don't get a lot of options on where to eat.


----------



## oiky

This thread interests me. So there is no real advantage of getting a print at home ticket if you need to check luggage? I will have to double check the rules about carry on luggage because i doubt my bag will be small enough to be considered a carry on.

In which case, what are the queues normally like for going to the desk to weigh and tag? I really hate hearing things like "you need to arrive at the station 1 hour before departure" because it sounds way too stressful for me. but from the sounds of it it's going to sound like good advice...


----------



## tp49

rickycourtney said:


> While Greyhound gives you time to eat in Sacramento, you're stuck getting good at the stations cafe, since there's no place to eat in that neighborhood. Think of it like being stuck on an Amtrak train, you don't get a lot of options on where to eat.


The only places to eat outside of the terminal are a McDonald's and a Denny's which are a long block away toward I-5 (at Richards and Bercut Drive.)


----------



## caravanman

I rode Greyhound from Reno to Sacramento a few months back. I bought and printed my ticket at home. My feeling was that with an "early boarding number" I might have some claim to priority if the bus was oversold.

Very modern bus, no problems for me, 6' 2", with the seats on this shortish route.

You do need to attend the ticket desk if you have bags to check. They weigh the bags and attach their baggage lables, then you go to the door and wait for boarding to begin. Many folk leave their luggage in the line to mark their place, and sit nearby... can be a bit boring just standing for ages.

It all worked well for me with one exception...I had to pay $15 for my second checked bag, the Greyhound site does not highlight this as part of your ticket booking procedure, although it is mentioned somewhere on the site.

Ed


----------



## BCL

rickycourtney said:


> Greyhound's print at home tickets are a hot mess. You can't reprint them at the station, they don't save any time if you need to "check" luggage and the design is pretty ugly. But from experience, they work. You just hand it over and step aboard.
> 
> Checking in at the counter is mostly about registering your bag with Greyhound so they can make sure your bag gets pulled off when you get off the bus. It's a flawed system, but that's a discussion for another time.
> 
> While Greyhound gives you time to eat in Sacramento, you're stuck getting good at the stations cafe, since there's no place to eat in that neighborhood. Think of it like being stuck on an Amtrak train, you don't get a lot of options on where to eat.


I know the McDonald's there, but it seems a good long walk. I've been there a few times after going to the California Railroad Museum with my kid. I'll probably just make sure we have some snacks, and then have dinner when we get back to the Bay Area.

I really got confused because I found the service manual section that seems to state that "electronic tickets" aren't eligible for checked baggage. It makes no sense and I'm not sure why it's there since nobody seems to have encountered being denied.

I basically "printed" to a PDF document, so I could save it just in case. I then emailed it to myself and have it available. I know it's supposed to be available for reprint, but I'd rather do it this way where it should be within my control.


----------



## caravanman

I *THINK *that means that you can't just arrive at the bus clutching your print at home ticket, and expect to stow your unweighed/unexamined baggage in the coach luggage bay.

The print at home ticket is good for your travel, (with small carry on), no further need to check in, but if you have luggage, that needs it's own lable which Greyhound prints after weighing.

Don't worry, just try and enjoy the trip!

Ed


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

rickycourtney said:


> Greyhound's print at home tickets are a hot mess. You can't reprint them at the station, they don't save any time if you need to "check" luggage and the design is pretty ugly. But from experience, they work. You just hand it over and step aboard.
> 
> Checking in at the counter is mostly about registering your bag with Greyhound so they can make sure your bag gets pulled off when you get off the bus. It's a flawed system, but that's a discussion for another time.
> 
> While Greyhound gives you time to eat in Sacramento, you're stuck getting good at the stations cafe, since there's no place to eat in that neighborhood. Think of it like being stuck on an Amtrak train, you don't get a lot of options on where to eat.


I agree. That's why I don't use Print at Home anymore.



oiky said:


> This thread interests me. So there is no real advantage of getting a print at home ticket if you need to check luggage? I will have to double check the rules about carry on luggage because i doubt my bag will be small enough to be considered a carry on.
> 
> In which case, what are the queues normally like for going to the desk to weigh and tag? I really hate hearing things like "you need to arrive at the station 1 hour before departure" because it sounds way too stressful for me. but from the sounds of it it's going to sound like good advice...


That's why I say not to use Print at Home, just no, no, no! And _don't _get to the station 1 hour before departure, it's almost always useless. 30 minutes is fine, even if you have checked baggage.

The queues really depend on how big the station is. Reno usually has no more than 5 people in line. Denver often has 20 or 30. Denver is undermanned and requires getting there 1 hour prior. That's the most undermanned station in the West that I've been to. I bet New York and Los Angeles can't be too good on that, but Chicago is the opposite, it doesn't have enough runs to even fill up half the station after Greyhound dropped most of the Chicago routes.



caravanman said:


> I rode Greyhound from Reno to Sacramento a few months back. I bought and printed my ticket at home. My feeling was that with an "early boarding number" I might have some claim to priority if the bus was oversold.
> 
> Very modern bus, no problems for me, 6' 2", with the seats on this shortish route.
> 
> You do need to attend the ticket desk if you have bags to check. They weigh the bags and attach their baggage lables, then you go to the door and wait for boarding to begin. Many folk leave their luggage in the line to mark their place, and sit nearby... can be a bit boring just standing for ages.
> 
> It all worked well for me with one exception...I had to pay $15 for my second checked bag, the Greyhound site does not highlight this as part of your ticket booking procedure, although it is mentioned somewhere on the site.
> 
> Ed


Waiting for the Greyhound is very boring indeed. That's why I only get there 30 minutes before departure and spend any extra time looking at the buses. If you did not get hip pain on your ride, I'm sure it wasn't a D4505. I really like to complain about the D4505.



BCL said:


> rickycourtney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greyhound's print at home tickets are a hot mess. You can't reprint them at the station, they don't save any time if you need to "check" luggage and the design is pretty ugly. But from experience, they work. You just hand it over and step aboard.
> 
> Checking in at the counter is mostly about registering your bag with Greyhound so they can make sure your bag gets pulled off when you get off the bus. It's a flawed system, but that's a discussion for another time.
> 
> While Greyhound gives you time to eat in Sacramento, you're stuck getting good at the stations cafe, since there's no place to eat in that neighborhood. Think of it like being stuck on an Amtrak train, you don't get a lot of options on where to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> I know the McDonald's there, but it seems a good long walk. I've been there a few times after going to the California Railroad Museum with my kid. I'll probably just make sure we have some snacks, and then have dinner when we get back to the Bay Area.
> 
> I really got confused because I found the service manual section that seems to state that "electronic tickets" aren't eligible for checked baggage. It makes no sense and I'm not sure why it's there since nobody seems to have encountered being denied.
> 
> I basically "printed" to a PDF document, so I could save it just in case. I then emailed it to myself and have it available. I know it's supposed to be available for reprint, but I'd rather do it this way where it should be within my control.
Click to expand...

I don't think you'll have to eat much. 8311 departs past lunchtime and arrives just before dinnertime. That is, of course, if you don't waste 30 minutes in the terminal getting there 1 hour before departure.


----------



## Train2104

Swadian Hardcore said:


> And _don't _get to the station 1 hour before departure, it's almost always useless. 30 minutes is fine, even if you have checked baggage.


Yeah, I was traveling with the peak of the student crowd, but I learned that lesson by the skin of my teeth a few days ago. I've been on these busy doubled-up trips before and showed up 1hr in advance, turned out I didn't need to show up more than 30min in advance, so I decided to do just that...bad idea. There was a 12-15 person (slow) line to check bags (with confused people trying to change tickets), then I made it to the boarding line in the nick of time, as the passenger behind me was turned away and told to wait for the next run.

Now I will always show up 1hr in advance...my friends would tell me to take Megabus since they allow all passengers on, but I've ridden them once and won't do it again unless I have to - seats don't recline, no overhead luggage racks, luggage stacked one upon the other, and if one wanted to check a second bag, it's another ticket/seat.

Schedule 3277.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

That's why I said it's _almost _always useless. There's not much students on Greyhound out here and even Thanksgiving this year was quiet at the Greyhound terminal. So quiet that on the Wednesday before Thanksgiving, 30 minutes would be more than enough.


----------



## BCL

caravanman said:


> I rode Greyhound from Reno to Sacramento a few months back. I bought and printed my ticket at home. My feeling was that with an "early boarding number" I might have some claim to priority if the bus was oversold.
> 
> Very modern bus, no problems for me, 6' 2", with the seats on this shortish route.
> 
> You do need to attend the ticket desk if you have bags to check. They weigh the bags and attach their baggage lables, then you go to the door and wait for boarding to begin. Many folk leave their luggage in the line to mark their place, and sit nearby... can be a bit boring just standing for ages.
> 
> It all worked well for me with one exception...I had to pay $15 for my second checked bag, the Greyhound site does not highlight this as part of your ticket booking procedure, although it is mentioned somewhere on the site.
> 
> Ed


It's in their baggage information, but they don't make it clear that a child fare isn't eligible at all for a second checked piece.

https://www.greyhound.com/en/ticketsandtravel/baggageinformation.aspx

The service manual make it pretty clear with a table that shows a 2 pieces limit for an adult fare and a 1 piece limit for a child fare. However, we're going to have one piece among us, so that shouldn't be an issue.

http://extranet.greyhound.com/revsup/pfsm/baggage.html


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Well I just rode #86536 on 8309. It is a D4505. A bit dusty, I'm afraid to say. Sold out run. No boarding numbers used even though it's an Express.


----------



## The Journalist

The last time I used Greyhound I used Print at Home to get my tickets and had no issues getting bags "checked" and stored in the underside of the bus. I think what they're trying to say (but not saying very well) is with a print at home ticket, you still need to visit the luggage desk if you have under-bus "checked" baggage...which seems fairly obvious, really, but maybe it isn't. Before boarding, they had us line up in the station according to boarding numbers, basically the way Southwest Airlines boards.

The faux-leather seats with seatbelts that seem to have a poor reputation here I found to be fine. Definitely better than the seats on the Ambus I had rode a few days before.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Some of those new seats are OK but most of them are bad. They're OK when they're new. I rode #86536 last week and the seats were fine, but then I rode #86352 back and it was horrible. All the seats were dipping and the covers were damaged. The armrests had heavy damage, too.

I actually saw #60696 running 8307, the morning local, and it's a really weird bus that came from a Mexican company called Americanos that merged with Greyhound.


----------



## BCL

After all this consternation, we're not going to go. It was supposed to be this weekend, but our entire family is ill to varying degrees and by the scheduled time won't be able to make it without a lot of physical discomfort. I can get the Amtrak fare back as an eVoucher (always useful) and the hotel room in Reno was "free" save a $2 deposit. I guess I'll have to eat the $39 on a Greyhound web fare, but that's not a big deal. I don't even think it's worth trying to exchange for a later date since that would need to be done in person.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

That happened to me last year. Really sucked. I hope you get better soon!

I wouldn't be eager to ride that Greyhound either. If I love/hate Greyhound, that would be the half that I hate.


----------



## oiky

related.

are there any official dimensions as to what you're allowed to take on as carry on luggage?


----------



## BCL

oiky said:


> related.
> 
> are there any official dimensions as to what you're allowed to take on as carry on luggage?


Officially a max 62 linear inches (H+L+W) although I'd think they won't be too picky. You can go oversize (but apparently not weight) for a $20-30 fee.
http://extranet.greyhound.com/revsup/pfsm/baggage.html


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

There's just this: https://www.greyhound.com/en/ticketsandtravel/baggageinformation.aspx.

Overweight carried the same costs as oversize, but they generally won't care if the bag is less than 60 lbs unless the bus is packed with freight and isn't a G4500.

Actual luggage capacity depends on the bus model. On any Prevost, the bin height is 9", on MCI D-units, the bin height is 10", on MCI G4500, there should be more but I'm not sure. G4500s have _ridiculous_ luggage capacity and haul lots of freight on routes heavy with Package Express.

Anyways, whatever you do, take evasive action against Greyhound's new torture machines and avoid riding routes that pretty much only use them. You'll be glad you did!

Avoid Los Angeles-San Francisco, -Sacramento, -Las Vegas, -Dallas, -El Paso, -Denver. Avoid Denver-Las Vegas/Reno/Portland. Avoid San Francisco-Sacramento-Reno. Avoid routes in the Northeast; ride Peter Pan or Trailways instead. Avoid Florida and Georgia intrastate routes.

You can get around a lot of the torture machines by taking through schedules. Long through schedules from far-away places usually have more freight, which means Blue G4500s, which means torture-machine evasion, more legroom, and more luggage capacity. New York-Los Angeles, longest route in the system, is a Blue G4500 _every day._

I really do love and hate Greyhound at the same time, don't I? ^_^


----------



## oiky

hmm ok.

from anyones experience, do yout hink they would allow something like this on board as carry-on baggage?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Karrimor-Skido-65L-Backpack/dp/B00JMF8PRO

If i have to check it, then i will, I think i would feel easier not to though!


----------



## BCL

oiky said:


> hmm ok.
> 
> from anyones experience, do yout hink they would allow something like this on board as carry-on baggage?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Karrimor-Skido-65L-Backpack/dp/B00JMF8PRO
> 
> If i have to check it, then i will, I think i would feel easier not to though!


No actual experience, but from the way others tell it, probably not. Should be no problem checking it in though.

From my experience finding coach buses, the overheads might be suitable for laptop bags or briefcases. On Amtrak buses, a multi-day backpack would typically go into the baggage hold.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I found the dimensions online in centimeters and converted to inches: http://www.karrimor.com/karrimor-skido-65-rucksack-793014. 

That one's tricky. It's like right on the line between the different bus models.

It'll fit in the G4500 overheads, which are huge: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15389260553/sizes/l. 

Any Prevost, you'll have to check it for sure, since they have tiny bins and the new low-mounted seats. If you get a D-unit, it might _just_ fit in the overheads with some squeezing. The old comfortable DL3s have more legroom and more space to put it underneath, but will impede legroom. The new torture-machine D4505s have the new low seats and worse legroom; you'll have serious trouble with that rucksack on a D4505, so it would be best to check it.

Almost every G4500 ever built went to Greyhound so you pretty much won't find them with anyone else and I don't know of any other vehicle with as much luggage space. Be prepared to check it, but check the bus before checking the bag, because you will have no trouble _if _it's a G4500, which are these: https://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/.


----------



## oiky

I measured mine myself and you can save yourself about 3 inches in length over what the advertised dimensions are, so that might be in my favour.

I guess i will get an inconsistent experience across my whole journey seeing as i'll be doing so many different routes also, the carrier won't always be greyhound either.

hopefully the staff at the bus station will be helpful enough to advise me anyway, luckily the first time i experience US intercity bus travel I will be staying literally opposite the greyhound station i savannah which will take some of the stress away from it, being there guaranteed early enough for me to get used to how it works over there etc.

although saying that for that particular journey i gather i'll be travelling with SES (southeastern stages?) as that was the carrier code listed on the greyhound site so i wont be experiencing true greyhound just yet!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Reducing the length is, unfortunately, virtually useless. You still won't be able to fit it into anything but a Model G without squeezing and even with squeezing, won't be able to fit it in some of the models.

Southeastern Stages is.....not Greyhound. Don't know how they are, no idea at all, but they are definitely not Greyhound. Different equipment, seats, drivers, "way of doing things", etc.

Staff at bus station? Don't count on it. One time the guy was friendly enough to say my duffel bag would fit in the overhead. Well, it was a D4505, and it didn't fit in the overhead.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Mind posting the map again? I'd like to see where you're going to find out the equipment. Got more info now that before.


----------



## oiky

http://i.imgur.com/z8d69A3.jpg

there you go. it's changed since last time anyway. blue = plane, green = train and red = bus, although in some places where it says bus we may get the train if the price difference isn't too excessive (pacific northwest for example)

it's good that greyhound allow you to purchase tickets for other carriers on their site making it easier to book bus travel in general but it is weird that they don't make much of an effort to tell people exactly who they are travelling with, the only way for me to know i'm not actually travelling greyhound in that south east area was to expand the schdule when booking and seeing the carrier as 'SES'. that means nothing to an absolute beginner with their services! i've been sure to check all the routes anyway, i know quite a few will be with JL rather than greyhound also


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Do you start at Miami or do you start at Montreal?

Anyways, if you ride Greyhound in the Northeast, you have a very high chance of riding a painful bus. I suggest that you ride Amtrak, Peter Pan, or New Jersey Transit in the Northeast. DO NOT ride Greyhound in the Northeast unless it is a through schedule to/from faraway (I mean really far away) places. Don't ride Greyhound in Michigan. High chance of getting old demo equipment (which is crap) or getting tortured. Ride Amtrak instead.

Evade Greyhound and Megabus routes that use torture equipment. AFAIK, the only Megabus route that doesn't have Double-Decker Torture is the Lakefront-operated Buffalo-Cincinnati-Atlanta route. You might use that route, though I doubt 'cause it's north-south. Why are double-deckers bad? Well, they have terrible headroom, ride poorly because they're so tall, and have no overhead luggage storage.

I'd make a few changes to your itinerary. To save money for Torture Avoidance in the Northeast, change San Francisco-Portland. Make an overnight in Sacramento and ride the daytime Greyhound to Portland. Yeah, it's a long ride, but it's daytime with top-notch and has low chance of torture. Keep the PNW bus rides. Better watch out with Yellowstone, you'll be riding SLE and I've never found out anything about them. Salt Lake City-Denver, change to Amtrak for the scenery. NOT to Greyhound due to high Torture Chance.

In and out of Detroit, change to Amtrak to avoid torture. In and out of Morgantown, watch out, that's definitely not Greyhound. I'm not sure who, but maybe Barons'? Pittsburgh-Washington, better change to Amtrak unless you can get onto Greyhound's Chicago-Washington schedule. After Washington, you should not ride Greyhound anymore. Everything between Washington and Montreal that you could ride is Torture Daily. So go with Amtrak, Peter Pan, or public transit like New Jersey Transit. Once you get past Washington, everything "GLI" is immediately eliminated. You'll spend more money here, maybe a lot of money, so it would be best to save money elsewhere like I pointed out above.

Oh yeah, if you've already reached Austin, you might want to go to San Antonio after all. Either way, you can catch a train (Amtrak Sunset Limited) from Austin or San Antonio to El Paso, then Greyhound to Albuquerque. That'll give you some nice "Wild West" scenery. Another way is that if you want to visit Lubbock, Texas, you could take Greyhound straight there from San Antonio. Then Lubbock to Albuquerque. The former is a rural countryside ride Texas-style and you might like it.

I know you're tight on time, but you can cut Morgantown and maybe Atlantic City.

Also, since you're going up Mississippi, you could think about this rural line: http://deltabuslines.net/schedulefull.php. But beware, they only have D4505s, and you know I don't like those!

I know you won't get any overnight Amtrak sleeper rides, but when you ride overnight, you don't see anything and with all the stops you want to make, it's just not a good idea.


----------



## oiky

Starting at Miami/Fort Lauderdale

As for the Northeast, we haven't really decided what we are doing as the options are plentiful, i imagine provided it isn't overly expensive we will be getting the train. the only definite bus is with c&j lines from boston to Portsmouth NH, i'm not sure what their equipment is like but anyhow it's only a short journey.

thanks for all the advice. i'm not sure how much of it i'll be able to take though because time+money are big constraints. SLE-Denver for example, flights are so much cheaper, and seeing as we will be flying out of denver to get to Fargo an airport hotel is more convenient, not to mention that the train departs SLC at 3:30am which is a bit of a killer. (my partner also wants to see the weird murals and stuff at denver airport haha)

I think Morgantown was with Mountain Line Transit, the offer twice daily returns between Pittsburgh and Morgantown, there's also a megabus that goes there i'm sure, i don't tthink there's many other options for west virginia sow e might have to keep it in, Atlantic city will probably get dropped though, it's not as if we can't easily enter new jersey from NYC.

the only amtrak sleeper right we have is from oakland to portland, i know we don't get to see much but we really wanted to do at least 1 journey and we dropped Austin/San Antonio - El Paso because of cost and time.

Th good news is though while we have been booking things, so far we are saving quite a bit of money against what we budgeted to spend, mainly on hotels so we may have some more money to reinstate some of the routes that would be better scenery wise. we are also going to apply for a Visa extension to give us an extra month rather than the standard 90 days for a UK citizen. if we get that then it gives us much more time to play with.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

IMHO, you're really doing too much for one trip. Usually, my budget for one trip within North America is $3000 max and that would be for something as long as my 16-day planned trip to Western Canada. Actually, with the CAD exchange rate getting better for me, I'll probably need only $2000 or $2500 instead of $3000.

Frankly, as a fellow traveler, I don't think you're getting the best value for money with some parts of that itinerary. To me, travelling is like a reading a book. With a country as large as the US, it's like reading an encyclopedia. If one tries to read an encyclopedia all in one sitting, it would be tiring and would result in very little knowledge learned. Taking a huge trip and trying to see everything in the US all at once is just going to take away from the experience. If you must do it, do it with more mind on value.

If you're going to try and read an encyclopedia in one sitting, don't try to understand everything, because even if you do try to understand everything, you're not going to understand everything. I made the mistake of trying to see everything I wanted to see in Los Angeles in 2 touring days. Failed miserably. Now my new tactic is to keep things clear and not cloud things. If you want to ride a sleeper for the experience of riding a sleeper, don't do it as part of a huge 90-day trip or 120-day trip when no single experience, like riding a sleeper, is going to stand out anymore.

In Los Angeles, I went to Getty Center. But I didn't have enough time to look through everything. I didn't have enough time to do what I wanted to do in Los Angeles, I tried to do everything, finished doing pretty much nothing. Failed to finish anything except maybe the Greyhound Centennial Tour. Wasted a lot of time and money. In hindsight, I should have either focused on the Centennial Tour and cut everything else or added more time to the itinerary. Los Angeles is just one city. You seem set up to repeat my mistake, except on the much larger scale of the entire US.

My predication is that what you're doing will cause you to return to the UK feeling exhausted, confused, and empty, unable to get back into your daily routine, and immediately, you will start planning for your next trip.

Just my opinion.


----------



## jackal

Who knew AU would be the best place on the Internet to find info on Greyhound!

I'm traveling from SGF to STL next week (catching a flight out of STL that's 1/3 the price of one out of SGF). I had to change my date and so my e-ticket became a print-at-home ticket, hence me doing some searching that dug this old thread up.

My ticket shows "Reboard Pass Boarding # 5," but unless something has changed in the last few years since this thread was active, that doesn't mean anything, apparently.

I think I'm going to aim to show up around 45 minutes before the 7:35am departure, since I do have a bag to check.

The bus will be coming from Los Angeles (with a final destination of St. Louis), so I'm aware that it might be quite delayed (the Greyhound bustracker website showed one SGF-STL run in the last few days that was four _hours_ delayed)...I have 6.5 hours between bus arrival and flight, and in a pinch, I'll have a family member drive me the three hours to STL and then beg Greyhound for a refund...

Greyhound's website really touts the new leather seats with big legroom and recline and everything. I'm a little less optimistic about it now that I've read @Swadian Hardcore's rants about seating.






Anything else in particular I should know?


----------



## caravanman

I have a nostalgia for Greyhound buses, even though I have only taken a few short trips. I guess they are part of the "America" we all experienced from the movies in the 1950's and 1960's.

In 2018, surely you get a guaranteed seat when you buy a ticket for a certain bus?

I don't know how the service can work otherwise?

Ed.


----------



## Bob Dylan

caravanman said:


> I have a nostalgia for Greyhound buses, even though I have only taken a few short trips. I guess they are part of the "America" we all experienced from the movies in the 1950's and 1960's.
> 
> In 2018, surely you get a guaranteed seat when you buy a ticket for a certain bus?
> 
> I don't know how the service can work otherwise?
> 
> Ed.


The seats are Reserved Ed, and you pay a "Booking Fee" when reserving On-line.
On the Cheapie busses like Mega Bus etc. Only a few,seats are the Cheapies and you Pay extra for Upstairs and "View" Seats!

Riding in the Greyhound Scenic Cruisers and the Trailways Golden Eagles back in the Day were sort of like riding in a Dome Car on a Train!( but not as Good!)


----------



## railiner

caravanman said:


> I have a nostalgia for Greyhound buses, even though I have only taken a few short trips. I guess they are part of the "America" we all experienced from the movies in the 1950's and 1960's.
> 
> In 2018, surely you get a guaranteed seat when you buy a ticket for a certain bus?
> 
> I don't know how the service can work otherwise?
> 
> Ed.


Yes, Greyhound has long since abandoned its policy of putting on an extra section for even one passenger over capacity....they now reserve all departures, although not a particular seat.

Of late, though, especially on peak travel period's, Greyhound has been suffering from an acute shortage of driver's, so even if you hold a reservation, you may be significantly delayed. There have been many news stories, especially when disturbance's result in some location's, recently.


----------



## railiner

Bob Dylan said:


> caravanman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a nostalgia for Greyhound buses, even though I have only taken a few short trips. I guess they are part of the "America" we all experienced from the movies in the 1950's and 1960's.
> 
> In 2018, surely you get a guaranteed seat when you buy a ticket for a certain bus?
> 
> I don't know how the service can work otherwise?
> 
> Ed.
> 
> 
> 
> The seats are Reserved Ed, and you pay a "Booking Fee" when reserving On-line.
> On the Cheapie busses like Mega Bus etc. Only a few,seats are the Cheapies and you Pay extra for Upstairs and "View" Seats!
> 
> Riding in the Greyhound Scenic Cruisers and the Trailways Golden Eagles back in the Day were sort of like riding in a Dome Car on a Train!( but not as Good!)
Click to expand...

The Scenicruiser, General Motors Coach model PD-4501, were very much like riding in a Vista Dome, especially if sitting in the front row of the upper level, where you looked ahead, over the roof of the lower level. The Golden Eagles were on one level, with an 'eyebrow' upper windshield, that gave a very limited forward view of mostly the sky...

The Golden Eagles did offer "Five Star Luxury Service", with a hostess providing snacks and beverages....


----------



## ehbowen

railiner said:


> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caravanman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a nostalgia for Greyhound buses, even though I have only taken a few short trips. I guess they are part of the "America" we all experienced from the movies in the 1950's and 1960's.
> 
> In 2018, surely you get a guaranteed seat when you buy a ticket for a certain bus?
> 
> I don't know how the service can work otherwise?
> 
> Ed.
> 
> 
> 
> The seats are Reserved Ed, and you pay a "Booking Fee" when reserving On-line.
> On the Cheapie busses like Mega Bus etc. Only a few,seats are the Cheapies and you Pay extra for Upstairs and "View" Seats!
> 
> Riding in the Greyhound Scenic Cruisers and the Trailways Golden Eagles back in the Day were sort of like riding in a Dome Car on a Train!( but not as Good!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Scenicruiser, General Motors Coach model PD-4501, were very much like riding in a Vista Dome, especially if sitting in the front row of the upper level, where you looked ahead, over the roof of the lower level. The Golden Eagles were on one level, with an 'eyebrow' upper windshield, that gave a very limited forward view of mostly the sky...
> 
> The Golden Eagles did offer "Five Star Luxury Service", with a hostess providing snacks and beverages....
Click to expand...

Yes they did...and I linked to an article on that service a few years back from this board. However, to the best of my knowledge it only lasted a short time. Southwest Airlines began service between Dallas and Houston, siphoning off the well-heeled business travelers, and shortly thereafter the race to the bottom began. I'm not implying that the two are linked, now....


----------



## railiner

ehbowen said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caravanman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a nostalgia for Greyhound buses, even though I have only taken a few short trips. I guess they are part of the "America" we all experienced from the movies in the 1950's and 1960's.
> 
> In 2018, surely you get a guaranteed seat when you buy a ticket for a certain bus?
> 
> I don't know how the service can work otherwise?
> 
> Ed.
> 
> 
> 
> The seats are Reserved Ed, and you pay a "Booking Fee" when reserving On-line.
> On the Cheapie busses like Mega Bus etc. Only a few,seats are the Cheapies and you Pay extra for Upstairs and "View" Seats!
> 
> Riding in the Greyhound Scenic Cruisers and the Trailways Golden Eagles back in the Day were sort of like riding in a Dome Car on a Train!( but not as Good!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Scenicruiser, General Motors Coach model PD-4501, were very much like riding in a Vista Dome, especially if sitting in the front row of the upper level, where you looked ahead, over the roof of the lower level. The Golden Eagles were on one level, with an 'eyebrow' upper windshield, that gave a very limited forward view of mostly the sky...
> 
> The Golden Eagles did offer "Five Star Luxury Service", with a hostess providing snacks and beverages....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they did...and I linked to an article on that service a few years back from this board. However, to the best of my knowledge it only lasted a short time. Southwest Airlines began service between Dallas and Houston, siphoning off the well-heeled business travelers, and shortly thereafter the race to the bottom began. I'm not implying that the two are linked, now....
Click to expand...

That Dallas/Houston market, was one of the very few ones, that bus service could hope to compete with airlines for business travel. The few trains of the day, took longer, than the dash down new Interstate 45. While the plane was still much faster, "downtown to downtown" times at least made the bus competitive for those looking to save a few dollars....


----------

